# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  blijvende hoofdpijn achter ogen

## harmprins

beste iedereen,

ik heb al, sinds ik jong was, erg veel last van hoofdpijn achter mijn ogen. het begon rond mijn 6de/7de, ik had toen elke dag last van hoofdpijn, en op een gegeven moment ben ik naar de dokter gegaan, en hij heeft mij toen aangeraden om naar fysiotherapie te gaan. dit heeft niks geholpen, en daarna ben ik doorverwezen naar een kinderarts, die mij aangeraden heeft een bril te nemen omdat het waarschijnlijk spanningshoofdpijn was. bij de opticien heb ik mijn ogen laten meten, en ik heb een bril gekregen met een afwijking van -0.5 bij beide ogen. vanaf dat moment had ik wel minder hoofdpijn, maar het is nooit overgegaan. het is ongeveer 8 jaar later, en er is nog steeds niks veranderd. als ik medicijnen neem tegen hoofdpijn, helpt het helemaal niks, en soms is de hoofdpijn zo erg dat ik het liefst gewoon op mijn bed ga liggen en spontaan in slaap val, maar dat lukt dan ook niet, omdat de hoofdpijn te erg is. soms word ik zelfs misselijk van de hoofdpijn.

over de hoofdpijn:
meestal begint de hoofdpijn als ik 's morgens wakker word, maar dan is het nog niet heel erg. als ik na een kwartier/halfuur naar buiten ga om naar school te gaan, begint de hoofdpijn erger te worden. als ik dan na een uur op school ben, heb ik soms de neiging om weer terug naar huis te gaan, omdat het te erg word. op sommige dagen is de hoofdpijn ook veel minder, maar voel ik het wel. aan het eind van de schooldag is de hoofdpijn nog duidelijk aanwezig. op dagen dat de hoofdpijn heel erg is, is het ontzettend moeilijk om me te concentreren in de les. heel vaak word de hoofdpijn weer erger in de avond, en dan heb ik helemaal nergens meer zin in.

de hoofdpijn zit vooral achter mijn ogen, totaal niet in mijn voorhoofd/achterhoofd. het komt niet verder dan vlak boven mijn ogen en vlak onder mijn ogen. het is erg moeilijk mijn ogen open te houden als ik hoofdpijn heb, ook is het heel erg moeilijk mijn hoofd ergens bij te houden.

ik hoop dat iemand hier iets mee kan, en mij misschien advies kan geven.
ik heb geen idee wat ik anders zou moeten doen om dit op te lossen, dus ik hoop dat ik snel een reactie krijg.

alvast bedankt voor de reacties,
Harm Prins

----------


## Nora

Hallo Harm, wat vervelend dat je elke dag hoofdpijn hebt. Een kennis van me heeft sinds 6 weken elke dag hoofdpijn. Tot nu toe is er nog niet gevonden wat de oorzaker is. Zij gaat maandag naar de Neuroloog. Als ik meer weet laat ik je dat weten.

Heel veel sterkte gewenst.

----------

